#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Mijn geheim

## Isaedam

slm beste mense!weet eigenlijk niet waar ik moet beginnen of hoe ik het moet brengen,want heb ik een geheim of beter gezegd,ik verberg iets voor de mensen waar ik heel erg veel van hou en alles voor mij betekene!ik loop er al een poosje mee rond en allah is de enige die weet wat er in mij omgaat!ik vraag of zoek geen medelijde,ik weet ook dat het mijn eige domme fout is,maar kindere vam adam maken eenmaal fouten.de ene kleine en anderen grote fouten.jeh rabi vergeef mij!ik ben een jonge man van rond 33 en gebruik drugs.ik schaam mij zo erg dat ik amper erbij kan vermelde om wat voor soort drugs het gaat,dus julli kunnen het wel raden,denk ik,dat het geen hasj is of in die categorie!ik ben getrouwd met een hele lieve mooi en hmdl gelovige vrouw,alleen weet zij niet wat er in "mij"speelt.ik wil het haar heel vaak vertellen,alleen wil ik haar niet kwetsen en ten tweede schaam ik mij heel erg!ik weet dat wanneer mensen weten dat je gebruikt gelijk een beeld voor zich hebben van een junk die niet te vertrouwen is op straat zwerft en smerig is,maar desondanks ben ik hmdl niet zo.kom hmdl niks tekort,ik heb prachtige kindere en zou ze nooit wat tekort laten komen.ik heb alleen een groot probleem wat ik nu aan julli vertel.ik weet mij geen raad meer,ik smeek allah op ieder moment wanneer ik er aan denk om mij een duwtje in me rug te geven om er vanaf te komen,julli reactie zal denk ik dan zijn"waarom ga je dan niet naar een afkick kliniek"maar ik wil daar niet gezien worden.ik heb het uit mezelf een paar x geprobeerd,maar de pijn is zo hevig dat je het niet zo 1,2,3, vol zult houden,ik weet dat veel mense zeggen vam eigen schuld dikke bult,maar dat boeit me niet,ik wil niet onbeschoft klinken,maar uit ervaring weet ik dat mense snel oordelen.alleen mijn shepper mag mij oordelen en dat is allah.ik wou het alleen kwijt,omdat mijn geweten 24 uur knaagt.stagfirolah jerabi!alleen van u komen wonderen.ik ben vaak deprisief,omdat ik er zo erg mee zit.ik draag dit al een paar jaar mee,om mij heen lijkt alles normaal,ik ben gek op mijn kinderen,ben ook een goede vader,ik verwen mijm kinderen zoveel als ik kan,heb ook geen geld zorgen,alleen ik verberg iets voor hun,dat doet mij zo pijn! Beste broeders & zusters,ik vraag julli om een smeekbede bij allah voor mij te doen en inchallah spoedig alles goed zal komen.dank julli wel!!! O allah,niks is moeilijk voor u. U hebt de hemel en aarde in 6 dagen gemaakt en u alleen kan dat!!!

----------


## leilah24

Salam,

Ik begrijp als je het aan je vrouw en je familie gaat vertellen, ze jou direct misschien anders gaan bekijken en jou gaan laten vallen.. Als je al heel lang aan de drugs zit, is het moeilijk om er alleen vanaf te geraken. Het is beter om hulp te gaan zoeken. Afkickverschijnselen ga je toch hebben. Inchallah dat ondertussen beter gaat of dat je een beslissing neemt om er iets aan te doen. Je bent nog jong dus waarom je leven verpesten en ook dat van je gezin.

----------


## Mancave

We hebben allemaal 1 of meerdere geheimen, ik heb zelf ook enkele geheimen. Als je niet naar een afkickkliniek wilt gaan, dan zul je zelf met eigen kracht moeten stoppen. Niet in 1 keer stoppen, maar elke dag/week 5-10% minder gebruiken.

----------


## Marrakschi

hallo broeder, nu heb je geen geheim meer want heel maroc.nl weet het. ik zou zeggen stop met die zooi want je kan er niet tegen. je wordt er para van. schrijf svp voortaan Allah met hoofdletter

----------

